# استراحة الجمعة : مطوية ( الكهرباء ... عدو فإحذرها ) ...



## جمعة محمد سلامة (11 أبريل 2014)

*استراحة الجمعة : مطوية ( الكهرباء ... عدو فإحذرها ) ...*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*



















المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ... وصورة بالزي الشعبي الليبي بجامع الصالح ( صنعاء ... اليمن / مارس 2014 )


*عناوين التواصل** :*





المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة






المدرب / جمعة سلامة






المدرب جمعة محمد سلامة

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مايو 2014)

مشكور أخي جمعة
بارك الله بك وجزاك كل الخير


----------

